# Barack Documentary



## superjoe89 (Aug 20, 2008)

It feels great to be able to say Obama is my president. Just watching him during the pre super bowl interview, you could tell alot about his character. Ive seen a clip on VH1 from the Barack Obama DVD, it was an interview from actor Hill Harper talking about his experience playing basket ball with obama. http://www.vh1.com/news/editorial/?page=4&contentId=1603343 It's called the man and his journey and it looks like a great watch. Has anyone seen it ve.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

It's been suggested that I stay clear of politics and focus on
the technical aspects of this business and movie reviews so
I deleted the rest.


----------



## superjoe89 (Aug 20, 2008)

I totally understand your point of view. Yes, every president will have his flaws but everyone is human. One thing I love about President Obama is how he approaches and addresses situations. It's very direct.

And to answer your question. No, it does not talk about those certain situations but it does give you a great backstory on his road to politics. 

After reading what you said, you should REALLY check out the dvd. I got alot from it.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Deleted.


----------

